# Lowes: Free styrofoam blocks - August 2017 - Burlington NC



## McBernes (Mar 10, 2015)

I skimmed through the threads real fast but didn't see one to post this. Sorry if I'm posting this in the wrong place, it wasn't very thorough skimming. So, at the Lowes home improvement store in Burlington NC they have 2'x1'x1' styrofoam blocks. I asked a manager if I could have, repeat have not buy some, and he said "...take all you want...". I quickly grabbed 9 of them, but there are at least15 left. Anyone around those parts who wants some you should grab them, there are a million things to make/do with them. And they are FREE! I would recommend you let a manager know what you are doing before pillaging the lot, in case someone sees you and calls te police or something silly like that.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

ALWAYS ASK FIRST!! No one should ever think about just taking those.


----------

